

Fred Wilson: A Lot Can Happen In Five Years - lrm242
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/11/a-lot-can-happen-in-five-years.html

======
Alex3917
"Things take longer in the short run but they happen faster in the long run."

The way I've heard it is that most people overestimate what they can
accomplish in a day, but underestimate what they can accomplish in a
week/month/year.

------
StrawberryFrog
I've heard it phrased as "We overestimate change in the short run, and
underestimate it in the long run"

[http://www.boingboing.net/2008/01/03/roy-amara-
forecaster.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2008/01/03/roy-amara-
forecaster.html)

E.g. it doesn't take long to go from "OMG online Social networking"? this will
change everything! To "eh, my life is still the same". Then year later, you
notice how much your social life has been slowly but totally extended and
rearranged.

------
davidmathers
Ray Kurzweil also likes to point this out. It's his explanation for why we
don't appreciate how fast things are actually changing.

